# NO!!!! Not my favorite Betta!!! :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so sad today, my favorite Betta Spectra has died!!  I even had a Christmas gift for her this year  Why oh why did she die? There was nothing wrong last night at all, but this morning when I went to do the tank's water change she was dead on the bottom of the tank! 

She has been my avatar picture for so long on this site, now she is gone forever! 

Oh Specta, my sweetie pie, why did you have to die? Right before Christmas too!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry!!!
I just lost my favorite too. it sucks


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

She is not gone forever.  you will see her one day, because she is swimming under the rainbow bridge waiting for you. 

May she S.I.P.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry. But soon you'll see her under the rainbow bridge and you'll spend even more great time together.


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

I am so sorry! That sucks. Can you tell why she died? How old was she? It doesn't make sense. I feel so bad for you


----------



## BubblyBettas231 (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww RIP :'( I lost my favorite betta today as well, a male elephant ear white due to evil swim bladder :'( May our babys S.I.P


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I just lost another Betta today!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry you are loosing your babies right before Christmas of all times  I hope you can find out what is going on with them and are able to help the rest


----------

